# Ice Cream Bikes



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know where to find parts to make an ice cream bike like this? I want to do one with a beach cruiser frame but wasnt sure where to find the cooler part for storing the ice cream or how to convert it. any ideas or info much appreciated








[/IMG]


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

u cud get m in tj


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon those bike r famous in Mexico.......


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

yea my cuzin in mexico has one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also seen them in Mexico the last time I went. I just remember they ain't cheap but they would look bad ass all fixed up


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

They r cheap if u know where to look......dollar talks over ther......my dad used to have 1 when he used to sell water


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Tthey have alot in mexico


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

True true.....


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mexicans make them...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Try to hit up sureno blues in here. He lives in Mexicali . It might be easier for him since he is on that side of town. I go to TJ once in a while I will see what info I can find out . I will let you guys know.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks fellas keep me posted


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn carnal trying to change ur name to "el paletero" :roflmao:


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

It seems all right


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Damn carnal trying to change ur name to "el paletero" :roflmao:


hahaaa, somethin like that


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

There was a badass trike all done in Vegas supershow 2011... It's called"el paletero"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

EVILRIDER said:


> There was a badass trike all done in Vegas supershow 2011... It's called"el paletero"


Yeah it's the one pictured in the first post...!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh chit! Dispensa can't see the pic from my phone!


----------

